# Securock



## 1985gt

Has anyone dealt with it? 

I recently went to a seminar that they put on and it was interesting to say the least. 

But I wanted to see if anyone has any real world experience with it as we normally use Densdeck since it's generally listed in the spec's anyway.


----------



## LCG

Around here they usually spec both. We usually install Dens Deck as it is readily available. We have used Secure Rock in the past. It installed nicely with no issue. 

They are both solid products.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

I have heard roofers prefer secure rock because it is easier to cut, but the rep told me that. I simply put a piece of securerock and a piece of dens deck in two big zip-locks and filled them with water. Then I let them sit around for a month. I suggest you guys do the same.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

LCG - If I remember correctly GP has a big gypsum plant up near my old stomping grounds, Lovell I believe. DO they just mine it there or is the dens deck manufactured locally too?


----------



## 1985gt

Pie in the Sky said:


> I have heard roofers prefer secure rock because it is easier to cut, but the rep told me that. I simply put a piece of securerock and a piece of dens deck in two big zip-locks and filled them with water. Then I let them sit around for a month. I suggest you guys do the same.


I remember you saying something about it but don't quite remember the out come. 

The DD rep dropped off a shiny new sample of the "new" Dens Deck, and I've got a couple fresh samples from the seminar. 


I will say this about secure rock, it looks like it does cut a bit better then Dens Deck, it doesn't have the facer that DD does so it can not delaminate, and glue seems to spread further then on DD, but this could be a bad thing, very bad thing.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

How about you adhere some EPDM to both and do my test, then we’ll see how they look in a month? I don’t really want to give my opinion because people should decide for themselves. I will say I am amazed how Dens Deck holds up in water. I will also say the securerock was Black (I’m not exactly sure what that means or how it could happen, bio growth or what. I will say I didn’t want to take it out of the bag ) In reality none of you guys get roof leaks though right? So it shouldn’t matter.. :whistling:

I always argue against treated wood in a roof system. If your wood in your parapets are rotting, the problem is not that you didn’t use treated wood. 

But regular roof leaks happen... it would be interesting to see how they would perform with the adhered EPDM. You should weigh the samples before and after too so we could see what percentage they absorb. Not that that matters either. I would do it but you know me I try to keep opinions about particular manufacturers off of here.


----------



## LCG

Pie in the Sky said:


> LCG - If I remember correctly GP has a big gypsum plant up near my old stomping grounds, Lovell I believe. DO they just mine it there or is the dens deck manufactured locally too?


They do not manufactur it locally, at least to the best of my knowledge. I think the folks of Lovell would be happy to see something like that happen though.


----------



## LCG

Pie in the Sky said:


> I have heard roofers prefer secure rock because it is easier to cut, but the rep told me that. I simply put a piece of securerock and a piece of dens deck in two big zip-locks and filled them with water. Then I let them sit around for a month. I suggest you guys do the same.


Hmm. I guess it's a good thing our roof didn't leak. Then again it was a DL roof so i'm sure it will in the next 7-9 years:whistling:


----------



## Oklahoma Area

Densdeck has a new Prime. Pricing is out this month to the distributors and samples are soon to follow. Check it out.


----------



## 1985gt

I've got a sample of the new Dens Deck here, and TBH, you can't tell the difference between old and new. I was told pricing will stay the same until they are completely out of the old, so it's likely you could get a mixed shipment for old prices. Then I was told it was a buck or two a square more. 

The thing I'm wondering and would like to do a test a a 4x4 of securock is about the facer delaminating on the densdeck. They showed this in the seminar but we all know how that goes. I've personally never have seen it otherwise and have never had one of the guys in the field tell me they have seen it either.


----------



## Grumpy

1985gt said:


> Has anyone dealt with it?
> 
> I recently went to a seminar that they put on and it was interesting to say the least.
> 
> But I wanted to see if anyone has any real world experience with it as we normally use Densdeck since it's generally listed in the spec's anyway.


I've done a few jobs with secure rock. I've actually only used the real dens deck once. What would you like to know?


----------



## Oklahoma Area

I think there is a slight formulation change with the new. The major difference from what i have heard is it is coated on all 6 sides. 

I have pulled the facer off when taking a core cut. I am not sure if it is a good thing or bad.


----------



## Grumpy

Pie in the Sky said:


> I have heard roofers prefer secure rock because it is easier to cut, but the rep told me that. I simply put a piece of securerock and a piece of dens deck in two big zip-locks and filled them with water. Then I let them sit around for a month. I suggest you guys do the same.


The guys refused refused to do anything but cut with a saw on the last job. It was some of their first time working with it. I finally lost it and started yelling, what the fuck is so god damned hard about scribing it like dry wall. This is dense drywall.

I scribed it twice and gave it a good karate chop with the scribe edge supported . It took less than half the time and the cut edge was totally acceptable. On small piece the cut off would crumble, but we were tossing that away anyways. 

Man I hate when people don't listen to me. I told them to friggin scribe it on day one and they spent days with the friggin circular saw making dust and wasting time. 


By the way if they tell you that it's water proof, it's not. It will crumble to oat meal in a year if left exposed to water/leakage etc.


----------



## Grumpy

Oklahoma Area said:


> I think there is a slight formulation change with the new. The major difference from what i have heard is it is coated on all 6 sides.
> 
> I have pulled the facer off when taking a core cut. I am not sure if it is a good thing or bad.


I don't think I have had a facer on any of my secure rock I've ever used, infact I am 99.99% sure of it.


----------



## Grumpy

Pie in the Sky said:


> I simply put a piece of securerock and a piece of dens deck in two big zip-locks and filled them with water. Then I let them sit around for a month. I suggest you guys do the same.


I haven't done it but I can tell you the secure rock will crumble to oat meal if exposed to water. They showed me a sample of the secure rock in a little plastic bottle, for all I know they put the sample together that morning. In their sample it held up fine. In the real world it turns to oat meal.


----------



## 1985gt

Securock does not have the facer that Densdeck does. They say it cuts easier ect. Just wanted some real work info on it, salesmen can say all they want, we all know that.


----------



## liroofing

I have a job coming up and I am thinking about torching APP to the Dens Deck prime product. 

Has anyone tried this before, if so, what do you think?


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Special care needs to be taken. THe torch shouldnt be aimed at the Gyp as it causes calcination.


----------

